# Room service at VGF



## JPrisco (Jul 18, 2013)

Just reserved a studio for Feb and am wondering if anyone knows if the Villas at the Grand Floridian will offer room service like the Boardwalk Villas do?
Thanks
JP


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 19, 2013)

JPrisco said:


> Just reserved a studio for Feb and am wondering if anyone knows if the Villas at the Grand Floridian will offer room service like the Boardwalk Villas do?
> Thanks
> JP



I believe so....I know at the pool, next to the villas, you can get room service.


----------



## lizap (Jul 21, 2013)

Can't imagine they wouldn't..




JPrisco said:


> Just reserved a studio for Feb and am wondering if anyone knows if the Villas at the Grand Floridian will offer room service like the Boardwalk Villas do?
> Thanks
> JP


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Per the DVC page yes, they do offer in room dining.   On that page I clicked the link they provided for in-room dining and I was re-directed to a WDW website page here:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/room-service/


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 21, 2013)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Per the DVC page yes, they do offer in room dining.   On that page I clicked the link they provided for in-room dining and I was re-directed to a WDW website page here:
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/room-service/



BTW:  These are the dining options they listed on VGF:



Dining

 •Fine/Signature Dining
•Character Dining
•Unique/Themed Dining
 •Casual Dining
 •Lounges
 •Quick Service
•In-Room Dining


----------



## JPrisco (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks!

JP


----------

